# Shimano Alfine 8 versus 11 ... durability question.



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

In my research, I've seen that the Alfine 11 is nearly double the cost of the 8. I did some searches to see if there are any significant durability differences and can't seem to find any conversations about that.

I'm building a Gates Center Drive cross country bike and am torn between committing to a single speed, or experimenting with the Alfine system. Going with the 8 speed will make this experiment easier on the wallet. 

Any thoughts,...actual experiences of your own,...or alternate ideas I should look into?


----------



## synthesis (Feb 24, 2006)

I just put the eleven on my MoonLander build. With the $$$ you are putting into that Gates drivetrain, I would go for the eleven.

There are guys who have hammered them on downhill bikes without a hitch. I think some of the folks who have had problems are big guys with lots of torque and too low gearing. But they were tearing up the eights as well.

d


----------



## ModifiedArmy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks *synthesis*.

I guess I'm just trying to figure out if I'm paying for the 3 extra gears (which I don't necessarily need), or if I am paying for more robust internals.

I'll keep the gearing high enough to reduce the stress if that's what people are seeing as the culprit of some of the failures...is there anything else I should avoid doing or not doing?

I am a 215lb rider and I do enjoy a fair bit of proper "free riding" even on an XC rig. If I see a smoother flowing line, I will aim for it,... but if I see a gap, fun looking transition, a root or rut that I can use as a kicker, etc. I will deviate from the "smooth" line in favor of the fun line.

Destroying a $300 rear hub vs. a $600 rear hub will be easier to swallow...but I'm not opposed to spending the $600 bill if there's $300 of insurance in there with improved quality or some sort of reassurance that it's the right choice.

(still leaning towards the 11 so far, wishfully thinking the 8 is just as good)


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

ModifiedArmy said:


> Thanks *synthesis*.
> 
> I guess I'm just trying to figure out if I'm paying for the 3 extra gears (which I don't necessarily need), or if I am paying for more robust internals.


I've got 2 x A8's, 1 x Nexus 8 and 1 x A11. They are all working well and haven't had any issue with them.

The A11 is my newest IGH so I don't have the same time in as the others.

The low gear on the A8 and A11 are the same you are paying for the extra gears at the top and an oil bath vs. having to disassemble the hub on the A8 to clean it.

I don't see any reason to expect the A11 to be more robust.

If I was buying again I'd probably just buy another A8. The oil bath isn't that big a deal for me and I don't care about the top end that much on a MTB.


----------

